

Caique – Mobile e-commerce platform - ronodi
http://caique.io/

======
roatisgratian
Sounds really interesting. I have an online store, will you support custom
integrations? What are your pricing options?

~~~
ronodi
Custom integration is on the road-map but will take us a while to get there.
We are still working on our pricing plans, but we want to keep it fair and
easy for our users so at this moment we are going to have 2 packages. Also
early adopters will have a a more personalized package.

~~~
roatisgratian
What do you mean by a more personalized package?

~~~
ronodi
Well we want to reward our early adopters and beta testers.

------
LucaCaragiale
I would definitely try it. When is the release date?

~~~
ronodi
The initial launch is scheduled for early in the summer.

------
andreispiti
looking forward to use it. when it will be released?

~~~
ronodi
we have a schedule to launch the product early in the summer. our initial
target is to integrate with the Shopify platform.

~~~
andreispiti
sounds good. what mobile platforms will you support?

~~~
ronodi
Our initial release comes with support for Shopify, following Bigcommerce and
later on addig support for custom integrations like Magento.

